# 802.11s Mesh Networking



## Mesh (Dec 15, 2011)

I am looking to create an 802.11s mesh network. Does anyone know what kind of overhead this protocol would add? I'm also concerned with QoS over multiple hops, seamless routing for clients, and network management.

Does anyone have experience with this and could speak to these issues?

Thank you


----------



## SirDice (Dec 16, 2011)

There is some work being done to implement this but I can't comment on how good it works.

http://wiki.freebsd.org/WifiMesh


----------



## Mesh (Dec 18, 2011)

I looked over this page but it doesn't tell me any specifics on how effective the mesh protocol is. Does anyone have experience with using 802.11s?


----------

